

The Global Time-Wasting Epidemic: Stop the Meeting Madness - kyllikoort
http://www.business.com/management/the-global-time-wasting-epidemic-stop-the-meeting-madness/

======
jkaljundi
What I love is the meeting timer app:
[http://teammeeting.co/timer/](http://teammeeting.co/timer/)

Try running it in front of your whole team at your next meeting already today.

